# schräge kanten



## untread (23. März 2002)

kann mir einer sage wie ich eine schräge kante zusammenbringe? 
zb. für banner  

                              ______    
                             /      \
                            |        |  
                            |________|


so zb. schräg mein ich  lol 
ps: keine beschwerden ueber meine skizze


----------



## AciDemon (23. März 2002)

sorry, aber ich muss mich "beschweren", ich hab nämlich anhand der skizze keine blasse ahnung was du meinst.

meinst du zum beispiel einfach eine linie in 45°? (oder 30, 20, etc...)


----------



## subzero (23. März 2002)

alzo..egal was er meint..du solltest das polygon werkzeug nehmen..


----------



## untread (23. März 2002)

hm weiss zwar nicht warum....
aber die skizze hat es zumsammengschoben und de solllt auf keinen fall so ausschauen...sorry aber fragt mich nicht warum des so gworn is beim posten


----------



## TheVirus (23. März 2002)

Pfadwerkzeug!

Oder Polygon Lasso!

Wobei ich ersteres favorisiere!

So Long
TheImmortal!


----------



## shiver (23. März 2002)

polygon lasso und shift gedrückt halten
oder das path-tool und shift gedrückt halten.


----------



## untread (23. März 2002)

thx ok  aber i finde das pfad werkzeug einfach net  wo isas denn?


----------



## TheVirus (23. März 2002)

Da


----------

